# Does This Sound Like A Good Feeding Program?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

SO, now that Dulcie and I are old friends and have gone once or twice around the buffet bar together, I have pretty much settled on a feeding program that I think might work for her puppy months.

I am feeding Nature's Variety Instinct raw at breakfast - this digests the quickest, apparently, so I figure morning is a good time for the raw - and the moisture and so on is great.

At lunch, I use dry kibble first for some training ( fed from between my fingers so she has to use a gentle mouth to get it - also use the time to practice sits, downs, stands, leave it, etc). After hand feeding about half the lunch, I put down her bowl and add a tablespoon of plain yogurt. I figure giving her the yogurt at lunch time is good for her digestion early in the day. Also her ears.

Supper is a half and half mixture of kibble and canned Instinct.

I checked online and am selecting the varieties which have the best balance of calcium and phosphorous. The kibbles have higher calcium than the wet food or raw food - and hopefully it all balances out over a day (it seems like I've calculated correctly).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The best feeding program is what works for you and Dulcie! If she is doing well, is maintaining a good weight, without being too fat or too skinny, then I'd have to say you are doing good!
I can see splitting up her meals into 3x daily as being a good way for bonding, but I know by the time my girl was 16 weeks old I only fed her as I do now...2x a day, plus training 'treats' or 'chewies' thru out the day! I try to make training a "at every opportuny" thing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds good! I feed 3x daily until 16 weeks and then 2x daily. And - mine eat right out of the bowl.  I usually add a tablespoon of cottage cheese, yogurt, or canned.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL I hear you on the eating out of the bowl. I'm doing the hand feeding at one meal (lunch) right now because it was recommended by the instructor at puppy class to help with Dulcie's biting. That won't be going on too much longer. 

I was asking about the way I'm feeding her because of some of the things I've been learning about moisture content and calcium and so forth. Dulcie has access to fresh water all the time, but I liked the idea of getting some moisture into her actual food and also the raw once a day. SO far this seems to be working for her and for me - and I guess the next vet visit will tell the tale!

She had a yeast infection in her ears last vet visit - another reason why I began to add the yogurt (besides the fact that she LOVES it! ) and I am hoping the grain free and raw will also help cut down on that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I personally think everything about how you're feeding sounds good! Dulcie is a lucky girl.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, CM and MollyMuiMa!


----------

